# ممكن بحث بالغة العربية عن الخراطة والتفريز



## alhazin7 (5 يناير 2007)

انا بحث في المنتدى لاكن ما لقيت شي بالعريب
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## السهم الخارق (30 يناير 2007)

السهم الخارق
عن اي شيء؟ هل فى التركيب أم في العمليات الصناعيه ؟ أم في العدد الملحقه للتشغيل؟


----------



## karoom (10 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اواجه نفس المشكلة واريد البحث عن الخراطة والسباكة لكن باللغة العربية


----------



## علي المشايخ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

alhazin7 قال:


> انا بحث في المنتدى لاكن ما لقيت شي بالعريب
> ارجو المساعدة


 مشككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي المشايخ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يا كبير


----------



## ahmedshmawy (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ماجد حمد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكزررررررررررررين


----------



## مجيد الانباري (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ممكن افيدك بهذا الموضوع ولكن حدد ماذا تريد بالضبط انواع المكائن او عمليات التشغيل او العدد المستخدمه ام طريقة صيانة المكائن مع التقدير


----------



## drali (29 أبريل 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

